# Svs sub help



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Im kinda new to home theater and have a small room so i got the Klipsch quintet III want to buy the svs PB10–NSD and want to know if it will be better than the klipsch senergy sub.

Thnx any imput would help


----------



## Squozen (Dec 26, 2008)

The answer is yes.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome, Tim. Yes, the SVSound sub would be a much better choice. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I will third that opinion, The SVS will most defiantly do the job much better.:T


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

So it does not matter what surrond speakers I use am I right. I just liked that the klipsch quintets are small but realy want the svs sub have heard a lot of good things from them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Snead said:


> So it does not matter what surrond speakers I use am I right. I just liked that the klipsch quintets are small but realy want the svs sub have heard a lot of good things from them.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


As long as they are the same its no issue. They dont need to be matched to the fronts or the sub.


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

There all the same front center and rears they came as a set.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

There all the same front center and rears they came as a set.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Sorry for double post on a cell phone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

